# Choosing cockatiels?



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

Still have some things to get so not quite ready but I have a query about what's best to get.

2x baby unsexed untame
2x baby unsexed tame
2x adult sexed untame
2x adult sexed tame

I've never tamed a bird before but I don't mind trying. It is something that appeals to me, I imagine it's very enjoyable watching them progress.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Both can be rewarding having tame and untame
Lucky wasnt tame at all and took time for her to trust me but she still dont trust me 100% but loves her kisses and scratches
Cookie is tame and he dont jump or move when i give him scratches and iv had him since sunday, im still learning him to step up. It was hard for me as iv got 2 budgies that are not tame and not willing to learn which lucky was taking notice of them, now she takes no notice of them


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Tame babies (hand raised / hand tamed etc) are generally best for first time bird owners as they are much more likley to bond and want to spend time with you. They are easy to bond with, trust humans and are more affectionate because they have been raised by humans. They settle easy and actually tame easier then ones who are not.

Untame babies are just that, untame, They are parents raised and are almost always weary of humans and dislike human conact. They are essentially a wild bird in a cage beign fed by humans. These make good breeding birds or avery birds but are not recomended for people who want an affectionate bird. They run away from human contact, and although can be tame, it takes alot of dedication, time and effort, In the end however it may not even work 100% of the time.

If you are looking specifically for a gender then its best to go with a good breeder (if you need one there are many people on this fourm who know of or can help you find one) as many dna sex their chicks before they go to homes. Birds from pet stores however are hardly ever dna sexed or they tell you the gender and its wrong, and alot are not hand tame although they are said to be to make sales.

I reccomend going to a breeder and requesting dna gender testing to be done (it might cost you more however) but its worth it incase you want a specific gender.


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys is there a specific place on this forum I need to post to find a breeder that dna sexes in my area?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

You can ask in general requesting for some help or direction to a breeder but generally a google search for cockatiel breeders in your state would be a start. If the breeder doesnt dna test you could ask him to do it for a higher fee, or, buy your birds with a bit of luck and hope there both the gender you want.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A lot of the time if you buy from a breeder they'll know the sex of the babies based on genetics...sex-linked mutations such as lutino, pearl, and cinnamon are easier to sex, but there are also things that breeders look for (spots on wings, bars on tails, etc) that aren't 100% accurate but work most of the time. Good luck!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> Thanks guys is there a specific place on this forum I need to post to find a breeder that dna sexes in my area?


You can try http://www.adtrader.co.uk/
http://www.preloved.co.uk/
www.gumtree.co.uk
http://pets.oodle.co.uk/
http://www.vivastreet.co.uk/

Iv done my research trying to find a breeder for months around my area but there is hardly any, but it was my lucky day to find cookies breeder and he lives 2 mins away.


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the links but I already use those 

I've found someone not too far away that sells both tame and untame but doesn't have them dna sexed. However he hasn't currently got any tame ones. He says he's overstocked at the moment and has offered me untame birds at £20 each. His tame ones sell for £50 each when he has them ready.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Untame ones are a little bit harder to work with but so rewarding when they start to trust you.


----------

